# Sonnen's comeback-opponent finally revealed! STANN!



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> A middleweight bout between Chael Sonnen and Brian Stann has been agreed to for UFC 136 in October.
> 
> HeavyMMA confirmed the news with sources close to the bout on Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Source: HEAVY.com*

I really hope he smashes Sonnen :/


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Why?? :thumbsdown:


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I see Sonnen taking down Stann and controlling him for 3 rounds. The only times I have watched Stann fought is vs Leben and vs Rivera, so I'm not too sure about Stann's TDD and BJJ yet. However, I think a wrestler of Sonnen's calibre can take just about any MW down.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah, bit at MW I'd say Stann was the opponent I prefered... Though the fight with Lyoto would've been awesome! Anybody who's willing to shut up Sonnen is a hero in my book


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh great, we get to see Sonnen dry hump the hell out of someone again...


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I think Stann will be soundly beat in this fight. Sonnen will just grind him out and Stann will offer little off of his back.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

How the heck will Sonnen troll Stann though... 

I'm surprised they're making this match-up as I expected them to milk Sonnen for another fight with Silva, and get Stann in title contention as well -- this will seemingly eliminate one from that title picture...


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

This is the worst matchup for Sonnen in terms of PR. How is he going to talk trash to a former Marine?!
I really hope Stann knocks him out cold.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Sonnen will find a way to trash talk Stann, he has no couth. As far as the match up, I think Sonnen may have his hands full with Stann. Maybe this is the UFC's way of saying to Sonnen that he needs to earn his way back into good graces let alone title contention. The road starts with and may very well end with Stann.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Ridiculous matchmaking. The Lyoto fight was an odd one, but had its merits, this makes no sense at all.

At best, it kind of relates to the rankings of the division somewhat, but from every other viewpoint it is stupid. Either Sonnen's hype gets killed and UFC loses a big money maker in Silva Sonnen 2, or Stann's hype gets de railed just when UFC seem to be packaging his background well. Also, as already mentioned, the shit talking is going to be an odd affair. I wonder what stance Sonnen will take, if he goes all out villain, and belittles the marine aspect, this fight will pop a big one, but most likely have an unrewarding end.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I actually see this as quite a bad matchup for Sonnen ... and I LOVE Sonnen. I honestly think Stann's TDD has improves leaps and bounds since the Davis/Soszynski fights - and Sonnen is gonna have a very hard time taking him down if he doesn't set his shots up correctly, like he lacked to do against Silva.

If he doesn't get this fight to the ground, I honestly see him getting KO'd.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> Sonnen will find a way to trash talk Stann, he has no couth.


This is gonna be one of Sonnen's biggest challenges ever.

He is a smart man and i don't think he wants to do a very aggressive trash-talk in this case, or people will jump all over him.
Especially if he loses.
He would look 10x worse than on a normal basis.

As far as the fight goes...i don;t think Stann has the necessarry wrestling skills to stop Sonnen from taking him down andpulling off a decision victory.

Stann's last loss was against a powerful wrestler - Davis.

I also don't think he has the BJJ skills needed to sub Sonnen from the bottom.

BUT...training at Jackson's MMA, with a lot of experienced wrestlers should raise his confidence.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Stann has won via triangle before, so Sonnen could be in trouble ;p


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Good points Limba, I still see Sonnen having some trouble. Stann is a pretty strong MW. His last loss was to Davis, a strong LHW. I think even if Sonnen does get him down, Stann gets back up. 

And I don't care how smart Sonnen is, his track record proves that he makes bad choices, trash talking a Marine would be no different. I actually look forward to it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> Good points Limba, I still see Sonnen having some trouble. Stann is a pretty strong MW. His last loss was to Davis, a strong LHW. I think even if Sonnen does get him down, Stann gets back up.
> 
> And I don't care how smart Sonnen is, his track record proves that he makes bad choices, trash talking a Marine would be no different. I actually look forward to it.


You're so right about Sonnen making bad choices...SPOT ON!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Business standpoint, and fight standpoint, Lyoto/Sonnen made much more sense. Sonnen could do the whole "Karate kid" trolling, and the fight has more storylines in style. Surprising bad matchup made by the UFC.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

He has been beaten by great wrestlers before e.g. Phil Davis, but that was at 205 where he was small. How he fares against great Wrestlers his own size remains to be seen. I think Chael probably wins by LnP.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Shows how much the UFC brass loves Sonnen, give him a gift wrapped win like this. Stann has no chance in hell here, even if he lands heavy Sonnen actually has a half decent chin. 30-27 UD Sonnen, can't imagine anything else.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Damn I was hoping for machida. 

War Stann!!!!


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> This is the worst matchup for Sonnen in terms of PR. How is he going to talk trash to a former Marine?!
> I really hope Stann knocks him out cold.


Repped I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think this is as easy a call as you all are making it out to be. There are some things to like about Stann, and some things not to like about Sonnen in this fight.

Stann is very strong and athletic. With a full training camp behind him it isn't ridiculous to think that Sonnen will have to work for the takedowns and could eat some shots in the process. Even if Sonnen gets the easy takedown he will just sit in Stann's guard the whole fight, and we all know how susceptible Mr. Sonnen is to the triangle.

Not to mention that Sonnen will have not fought in over a year by the time the fight happens, and the possibility that Sonnen won't be on HRT after this whole ordeal.

Meh. Sonnen probably wins 6/10 times, but if I get decent odds, I'll lay some money down on Stann.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Why?? :thumbsdown:


this ^


booo 


lyoto/chael!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Im a Sonnen fan regardless of how crazy the dude is but how can you not like the modest warrior, Brian Stann. Out of all the good vs bad guy fights there have ever been, I think this interests me the most. 

Theres a handful of MW's that I see that have a chance to deal with Sonnen's wrestling and honestly Stann is one of them. He is strong, athletic, and is primarily a ground guy but what impresses me most about the guy is that he seems to come into just about every fight perfectly prepared for his opponents better than anyone else does. 

With that being said, I actually see a close battle with Sonnen landing a little less than half of his takedown attempts and Stann dominating the stand up. Unfortunately for Stann, I feel the takedowns and the ground war will sway the judges enough to give Sonnen a very close Decision win.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

NOW we're talking. The Lyoto match up didn't make much sense and had me bummed. The MW division is getting stronger and stronger and I don't like seeing one of its top guys goofing around in other weight classes.

This is a much better match up in my opinion. If Stann wins he solidifies his status as a contender, and if Sonnen wins he knocks off a top guy and is right back in the mix. I think Sonnen takes this one (his wrestling is sick) but Stann is always dangerous and it's going to be a great gauge for how good he actually is.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Terrible terrible terrible. WTF was the UFC thinking? The UFC has obviously been trying to blow up Stann, so why give him a fight he's going to lose? Lyoto vs Chael was 100000 times better


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This is worse than the Lyoto fight.

Sonnen will have no issues dunking Stann on his head. What is up with the UFC and fights like this?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

The UFC must have noticed the stylistic matchup and found Chael an easier opponent.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Ridicilous matchup as chael will win easily via wrestling. But very very interesting pre fight antics, how the hell will chael sell this fight. If he attacks stann like he is known for I will be a fan.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't understand this. It's in the UFC's best interests (and mine too DAMNIT) that neither one of these guys lose a fight.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I dont know what the hell the UFC is thinking. They've clearly been trying to build Stann into a highly marketable superstar, yet now they're going to crush his momentum by having him get raped by Sonnen for three rounds? Wrestlers are serious momentum eaters. 

Plus the UFC gets two great contenders out of Stann and Sonnen. If Sonnen comes back and wins two fights we get a huge rematch with Silva. If Stann keeps dropping fools then we get another highly marketable title fight for Silva. Why not have the two of these guys walk separate paths to the title?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I dont know what the hell the UFC is thinking. They've clearly been trying to build Stann into a highly marketable superstar, yet now they're going to crush his momentum by having him get raped by Sonnen for three rounds? Wrestlers are serious momentum eaters.
> 
> Plus the UFC gets two great contenders out of Stann and Sonnen. If Sonnen comes back and wins two fights we get a huge rematch with Silva. If Stann keeps dropping fools then we get another highly marketable title fight for Silva. Why not have the two of these guys walk separate paths to the title?


I've got a feeling this is a #1 contenders fight.

Stann's stand up was impressive vs Leben, and Chael was the closest to beating Silva since he's been on his UFC tear.

I really don't see who else at MW they could justify giving a title shot after Okami other than these two.


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

Drogo said:


> Shows how much the UFC brass loves Sonnen, give him a gift wrapped win like this. Stann has no chance in hell here, even if he lands heavy Sonnen actually has a half decent chin. 30-27 UD Sonnen, can't imagine anything else.


As others have stated, Stann has a win via Triangle, which I do believe if Sonnen even hears the word triangle in any context he begins to tap and scream. Or Arm bar, since he has lost just as many fights via Arm bar, really Chael just learn some BJJ already ya chode.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ArcherCC said:


> As others have stated, Stann has a win via Triangle, which I do believe if Sonnen even hears the word triangle in any context he begins to tap and scream. Or Arm bar, since he has lost just as many fights via Arm bar, really Chael just learn some BJJ already ya chode.


Yes, because maia and silva are bums when it comes to submissions. It's hilarious people think anyone can sub chael because two high level black belts have in the ufc. He clearly knew how to defend the triangle against silva and that's why the arm bar is what caused the tap.

Stann is a striker. Nate has more ground skills than stann and nate couldn't sub chael. To think stann will reach silva / maia level of subs by this fight is absurd.


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Yes, because maia and silva are bums when it comes to submissions. It's hilarious people think anyone can sub chael because two high level black belts have in the ufc. He clearly knew how to defend the triangle against silva and that's why the arm bar is what caused the tap.
> 
> Stann is a striker. Nate has more ground skills than stann and nate couldn't sub chael. To think stann will reach silva / maia level of subs by this fight is absurd.


Dude, Forrest triangle choked him 2 years BEFORE TUF 1, not good Forrest, young, 'I've been fighting for 2 years' Forrest. Don't get me wrong I'm not supporting stann, the man is a tool, and I actively want Chael to win this one, if only to shut Stann up (and to see Chael get beat by Silva again), I was making a joke about Chael's lack of BJJ training.

Would I rather see Machida destroy Chael, yes, but this will work as well.


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

ArcherCC said:


> Dude, Forrest triangle choked him 2 years BEFORE TUF 1, not good Forrest, young, 'I've been fighting for 2 years' Forrest. Don't get me wrong I'm not supporting stann, the man is a tool, and I actively want Chael to win this one, if only to shut Stann up (and to see Chael get beat by Silva again), I was making a joke about Chael's lack of BJJ training.
> 
> Would I rather see Machida destroy Chael, yes, but this will work as well.





> I ask Brazil for a fight, and Machida answers.I ask for a REAL fight, and a Marine steps up.I see you hiding Lyoto, and I won't forget this.


 twitter sonnen


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Yes, because maia and silva are bums when it comes to submissions. It's hilarious people think anyone can sub chael because two high level black belts have in the ufc. He clearly knew how to defend the triangle against silva and that's why the arm bar is what caused the tap.
> 
> Stann is a striker. Nate has more ground skills than stann and nate couldn't sub chael. To think stann will reach silva / maia level of subs by this fight is absurd.


Ive seen more than 2 taps
http://youtu.be/yHTkYD7nKvE




lol.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Ive seen more than 2 taps
> http://youtu.be/yHTkYD7nKvE
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair for most of those he wasn't tapping, just screaming like a bitch. 

AHHHHH GET HIM OFF! GET HIM OFF!! .... Wait, why the **** did you stop the fight?!


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Chael's record is 24-11 for a reason. He looks good until he loses.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Drogo said:


> Shows how much the UFC brass loves Sonnen, give him a gift wrapped win like this. Stann has no chance in hell here, even if he lands heavy Sonnen actually has a half decent chin. 30-27 UD Sonnen, can't imagine anything else.


I dont see it that way. I see it as showing how much the UFC loves Stann. He wins this fight, he gets a title shot. I bet hes not disappointed at all to be fighting Sonnen.



Mirage445 said:


> I've got a feeling this is a #1 contenders fight.
> 
> Stann's stand up was impressive vs Leben, and Chael was the closest to beating Silva since he's been on his UFC tear.
> 
> I really don't see who else at MW they could justify giving a title shot after Okami other than these two.


Exactly.



I did enjoy the thought of Machida vs Sonnen. However, I can understand this fight also. I'm not a massive fan of fighters switching weights whenever. It makes messes of divisions.


----------



## rachel<3shogun (Jan 4, 2011)

Hope Stann wins. And unlike most times, I hope Chael keeps his mouth shut this time, people will really have a serious hate for him if he mocks a marine. Stann is a war hero for gods sake.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

would anybody be massively surprised if Sonnen came out with something like:

"Let me tell you something Brian. I respect what you do, but this isn't Afghanistan, and I'm not an under-fed 4.5 foot tall bearded coward."


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> would anybody be massively surprised if Sonnen came out with something like:
> 
> "Let me tell you something Brian. I respect what you do, but this isn't Afghanistan, and I'm not an under-fed 4.5 foot tall bearded coward."


I can only hope!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I can only hope!


Indeed.

... theres also the whole "There aint no guns in the UFC" branch of moderately inoffensive piss-taking, that Sonnen could take advantage of, if he didnt want everybody to kill him.


On another note... wheres oldfan?! This fight is likely to make him melt into an puddle of emotion and mixed loyalties. Time for popcorn...


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

I love Sonnen, but I think Stann has got this.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I go offline for a few hours and they **** up everything.

I was so excited for Sonnen/Machida and Stann/Munoz WTF happened.

this ****ing *****

I Knew these two would meet eventually but I had hoped that one of them would have the belt before that happened,

Munoz was the perfect wrestler test for Brian. The same goes for Sonne/machida it was a perfect way to either eliminate Sonnen or at least give Stann a chance to beat up Silva first. This F***ing suks. Dana read my post and fix this shit now.

Randy's best student vs the heir to Captain America . If Chael takes it seriously then he has the tools to win it would have been so much more fun to see Sonnen/Machida

i love a good underdog and they don't get any better than Brian. so.... War Stann.

this sucks Dana


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I go offline for a few hours and they **** up everything.
> ...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Seems like Sonnen doesn't really know how to talk crap about Stann as predicted, so he goes this way:



> I ask Brazil for a fight, and Machida answers.I ask for a REAL fight, and a Marine steps up.I see you hiding Lyoto, and I won't forget this.


I think it was pretty clear that Lyoto wasn't hiding or ducking him in any way?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


>


I never liked you.

This is a sad day for me. I've followed and supported chael sonnen since long before he learned stand up comedy. But to be a sonnen fan there is a certain level of ....tolerance..plausible deniability?..suspension of disbelief? I don't even know what the right phrase is but it aint always easy being a Sonnen fan.

People like Brian on the other hand....there's just nothing not to like.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I never liked you.
> 
> This is a sad day for me. I've followed and supported chael sonnen since long before he learned stand up comedy. But to be a sonnen fan there is a certain level of ....tolerance..plausible deniability?..suspension of disbelief? I don't even know what the right phrase is but it aint always easy being a Sonnen fan.
> 
> People like Brian on the other hand....there's just nothing not to like.


To be a Sonnen fan, you need to have certain skills. Mainly, the ability to disable whole sections of your brain at any time.

This fight is horrible for you. I understand that. It's a happy day.:thumb02:

:laugh:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I will be honest with u guys i don't even like Brian stann, yes he is an american hero but i'm canadian. But,if Brian Stann can kick chael sonnen's ass i would be his number 1 fan.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I was thinking about it, this fight possibly be the highest drawing card ever. Picture all the sonnen haters,ufc fans, then picture sonnen being sonnen and pissing off the entire country by dissing stann. If all this come together i see the highest draw in ufc history. U never diss an american war hero, but i hope chael does.


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> I was thinking about it, this fight possibly be the highest drawing card ever. Picture all the sonnen haters,ufc fans, then picture sonnen being sonnen and pissing off the entire country by dissing stann. If all this come together i see the highest draw in ufc history. U never diss an american war hero, but i hope chael does.


apparently the card is gonna be this

Florian v Aldo FW title
Maynard-Edgar III LW title
Sonnen-Stann
Siver-Guillard II

thats huge


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

joestevens said:


> apparently the card is gonna be this
> 
> Florian v Aldo FW title
> Maynard-Edgar III LW title
> ...


damn that is the definition of stacked u got 3 fights with guys who can be p4p then u got sonnen vs stann. As the card stands right now i'm more excited for stann vs sonnen than any other fight.


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> damn that is the definition of stacked u got 3 fights with guys who can be p4p then u got sonnen vs stann. As the card stands right now i'm more excited for stann vs sonnen than any other fight.


yeah texas deserves a big card for a big arena but jesus this will be bigger than 132, and i bet dana isn't done with the matchups, i suspect machida will fight someone on this card since he does not have a fight


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Soojooko said:


>


LMFAO I'm actually really laughing my ass off about this. You said it so well. My first thought when I saw the title was, damn! Oldfan is gonna be so confused & emotional about this lol. Sorry Oldie =/



> will be honest with u guys i don't even like Brian stann, yes he is an american hero but i'm canadian. But,if Brian Stann can kick chael sonnen's ass i would be his number 1 fan.


Also this. I don't give a damn about Stann, I don't mind him but being a war-hero is about as important as being a gardener to me since I'm from Sweden & don't like wars. 



> I was thinking about it, this fight possibly be the highest drawing card ever. Picture all the sonnen haters,ufc fans, then picture sonnen being sonnen and pissing off the entire country by dissing stann. If all this come together i see the highest draw in ufc history. U never diss an american war hero, but i hope chael does.


Yes it will be a major draw here & people will get emotionally involved about Sonnen/Stann but I'm the first one to say I don't see Sonnen trash-talking Stann. Remember Sonnen is a racist & basicly only trashtalk other cultures & such. he would never trash-talk an all american marine guy IMO. He might say shit like "I respect Stann & what he's done for this country blablabla, but come fightnight I'm going to beat him, because I'm the better MMA fighter, he might be a better war fighter but not this kind of war" sort of thing, but no personal shit like he does to Brazilians. He plays the villain, but most of his fans are white American patriot kind of people & he would lose a big part of his typical fanbase if he went over the line with Stann.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Ridiculous matchmaking. The Lyoto fight was an odd one, but had its merits, this makes no sense at all.
> 
> At best, it kind of relates to the rankings of the division somewhat, but from every other viewpoint it is stupid. Either Sonnen's hype gets killed and UFC loses a big money maker in Silva Sonnen 2, or Stann's hype gets de railed just when UFC seem to be packaging his background well. Also, as already mentioned, the shit talking is going to be an odd affair. I wonder what stance Sonnen will take, if he goes all out villain, and belittles the marine aspect, this fight will pop a big one, but most likely have an unrewarding end.


 This is what I thought too as soon as I heard this. This is a just a weird matchup. Sonnens value is largly his mouth, and there is no reason to think he will lay off Stann. I don't think it will build the fight that much though, because so many fans will realize what a bad matchup it is for Stann, and they won't tune in to watch Sonnen get his ass kicked, because they know damn well he won't, he'll just grind out a decision.

So not only does Stann lose, but he probably loses in a really unremarkable, slow paced fight. The only way this makes sense is that it is an easy win for Sonnen in a comeback fight, and I expected them to do that, just not with Stann.

I don't think this fight will be a big draw, I think a lot of folks will just find it annoying that they sacrifice a prospect like Stann to give Sonnen a win.


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

mmaswe82 said:


> LMFAO I'm actually really laughing my ass off about this. You said it so well. My first thought when I saw the title was, damn! Oldfan is gonna be so confused & emotional about this lol. Sorry Oldie =/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but the beautiful thing about chael is he care about 2 types of people his bosses(dana and fertitas) and his camp with a few people he has trained with or admire like stann and leben. he doesnt care how many fans love or hate him which is another reason why he is either loved or loathed


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

joestevens said:


> but the beautiful thing about chael is he care about 2 types of people his bosses(dana and fertitas) and his camp with a few people he has trained with or admire like stann and leben. he doesnt care how many fans love or hate him which is another reason why he is either loved or loathed


You think? I dunno man, to me it really seems that he cares about fans, he wants it to look like he doesn't but I mean in the end thats all he has really. he's a mediocre fighter with a lay N pray style & bad subdefence. He used to be very obscure & I mean come on the guy is a politician & realestate guy, how boring can you get? then he starts bashing Silva like crazy & doing his comedy act & all of a sudden he has fans & he is getting big fights because people want to see him. If it wasn't for his crazy fans stirring stuff up the haters would just ignore him IMO.


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

mmaswe82 said:


> You think? I dunno man, to me it really seems that he cares about fans, he wants it to look like he doesn't but I mean in the end thats all he has really. he's a mediocre fighter with a lay N pray style & bad subdefence. He used to be very obscure & I mean come on the guy is a politician & realestate guy, how boring can you get? then he starts bashing Silva like crazy & doing his comedy act & all of a sudden he has fans & he is getting big fights because people want to see him. If it wasn't for his crazy fans stirring stuff up the haters would just ignore him IMO.


its quite simple its the old heel turn trick where someone comes out of their sheell to gain as many haters as possible to sell ppvs, it only works well when its done like chael has and being in important matches like contender fights and title fights and the silva fight just gave him more buzz so from a business and marketability point of view its absolutely brilliant, chael will probably be getting paid llots of back room money by dana like tito does and others like that


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Lorenzo: "Hey Dana can you make Chael STFU? he's making our sport look like a bunch of WWE jabronies"

Dana: "Yeah I guess I'll put him in with someone he can't talk crap about."


Let the Chael/Stann smacktalk begin.

All I want is for Stann to win this fight and not cry. I like him, I don't care if people cry, but I don't want Chael to think he won mentally against Stann.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Once again the UFC matchmakers has surprised us. How do they do it...

Machida would have been feckin' awesome. I would have placed good money on that fight on Lyoto. 

Brian, hmmm...he "can" win, but we all know he has difficulty against wrestlers although he's much improved plus he's strong enough to repel most at 185 even though Chael is a fellow 205er as well. 

As much as people want Stann to win I think Chael might pull it. The way I see it is if Stann wins he gets propelled into contender status almost; fast track. If he loses it's not so bad. 

Interestingly enough this is the one opponent Chael will not be able to trash talk...OR WILL HE...lolz...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Chael may have a harder time trying to smack talk Stann then fighting him.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ArcherCC said:


> Dude, Forrest triangle choked him 2 years BEFORE TUF 1, not good Forrest, young, 'I've been fighting for 2 years' Forrest. Don't get me wrong I'm not supporting stann, the man is a tool, and I actively want Chael to win this one, if only to shut Stann up (and to see Chael get beat by Silva again), I was making a joke about Chael's lack of BJJ training.
> 
> Would I rather see Machida destroy Chael, yes, but this will work as well.





slapshot said:


> Ive seen more than 2 taps
> http://youtu.be/yHTkYD7nKvE
> 
> 
> lol.





astrallite said:


> Chael's record is 24-11 for a reason. He looks good until he loses.


If you look at what I said, it's that he's only been tapped twice *recently*. Maia who is one of the best sub artist in the game, and Silva who has subbed black belts before. Before that he was subbed in what? 2007?

Maia threw him in the perfect position for the sub. There was just about nothing Chael could have done to prevent that other than not get thrown. Chael had good defense against Silva actually. He did a good escape but the arm bar caught him.

Chael's sub defense was pretty weak before, no question about it. He's improved it drastically though. Sub defense isn't exactly hard to learn, and someone with his athleticism can pick it up. 

Maia and Silva aren't cans when it comes to subs either. It's no shame being subbed by them. It's funny though that people think anyone can sub Sonnen because these guys did.

Like I said yesterday, Nate would school Stann on the ground, and Nate was unable to sub Chael. To think Stann is going to reach Maia or Silva's level by the time this fight rolls around is insane. 

I am actually willing to sig bet that Chael doesn't get subbed in his next 3 fights.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I do like that people get hung up on the fact that Chael's been subbed multiple times in the past without looking at the fact that these have come by the hands of Maia, A. Silva, Paulo Filho and Babalu Sobral. These guys could sub anybody, lol.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> If you look at what I said, it's that he's only been tapped twice *recently*. Maia who is one of the best sub artist in the game, and Silva who has subbed black belts before. Before that he was subbed in what? 2007?
> 
> Maia threw him in the perfect position for the sub. There was just about nothing Chael could have done to prevent that other than not get thrown. Chael had good defense against Silva actually. He did a good escape but the arm bar caught him.
> 
> ...


I agree that Stann will probably not sub Sonnen, but I still believe that the groundgame is his biggest weaknes & if he got a dude like Paul Harris or Maia again he would get subbed, Even AS would probably sub him again. I do believe that it's the high-level BJJ dudes that are dangerous to him tho. He has improved his defence quite a bit IMO.



> do like that people get hung up on the fact that Chael's been subbed multiple times in the past without looking at the fact that these have come by the hands of Maia, A. Silva, Paulo Filho and Babalu Sobral. These guys could sub anybody, lol.


Lately yes it's only been good BJJ-guys, however earlier he's been subbed by alot of non BB guys as well.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> I agree that Stann will probably not sub Sonnen, but I still believe that the groundgame is his biggest weaknes & if he got a dude like Paul Harris or Maia again he would get subbed, Even AS would probably sub him again. I do believe that it's the high-level BJJ dudes that are dangerous to him tho. He has improved his defence quite a bit IMO.


Thats a fair opinion. I think he's constantly improving his sub defense and it's not going to be as big of an issue as it has before. The only way to tell though is to see how he does in his next couple fights.





> Lately yes it's only been good BJJ-guys, however earlier he's been subbed by alot of non BB guys as well.


I believe he has improved his sub defense a lot since the B level guys subbed him. I think he's still improving it too. Sonnen with great sub defense would be the most scary fighter on the planet. Not afraid to take risks and relentless. Man this guys got potential.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

The only way I see Chael dropping this is if the UFC makes a deal with him to lose to their new poster boy in order to continue fighting in the UFC (due to his recent suspension). 

Really, there is almost a conflict of interest here between the UFC, Stann and the Marines advertising on the UFC (seeing as the fan demographic of the UFC perfectly fits the Marines target recruitment ages). I would feel far more comfortable with Stann if the focus was purely on his fighting and not the fact that he is an ex-Marine (as really, it is irrelevant). 

I think Chael should dominate this fight.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i hope the odds will payout nicely for stann winning, i have a feeling he is gonna make this an upset by way of KO


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

I think its will be a great fight..good match up!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dsmjrv said:


> i hope the odds will payout nicely for stann winning, i have a feeling he is gonna make this an upset by way of KO


The thing about feelings is that yours are wrong.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I will be honest with u guys i don't even like Brian stann, yes he is an american hero but i'm canadian. But,if Brian Stann can kick chael sonnen's ass i would be his number 1 fan.





marcthegame said:


> I was thinking about it, this fight possibly be the highest drawing card ever. Picture all the sonnen haters,ufc fans, then picture sonnen being sonnen and pissing off the entire country by dissing stann. If all this come together i see the highest draw in ufc history. U never diss an american war hero, but i hope chael does.


Brian Stann is not a Hero!!

Brian Stann is a Victim of the American War Machine! He doesn't fight for freedom either.. it couldn't be further from the truth!! So thats far from being a Hero. 
All he does is fight for Oil and Money, something Bush Senior started back in the day with his Gulf War and little Bush followed in his fathers footsteps of course. 

George W Bush did War Crimes and Brian Stann had the duty to Help him with these crimes.

War is Peace in America!!


Chael is one of the biggest American Patriots out there. He would be the last person to diss America.. which he would need to do in order to "trash" talk Brian. Chael truly believes America is the maximum in this World.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

That's the most all American fight yet.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Brian Stann is not a Hero!!
> 
> Brian Stann is a Victim of the American War Machine! He doesn't fight for freedom either.. it couldn't be further from the truth!! So thats far from being a Hero.
> All he does is fight for Oil and Money, something Bush Senior started back in the day with his Gulf War and little Bush followed in his fathers footsteps of course.
> ...


Chael speaks the Truth.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> The thing about feelings is that yours are wrong.


maybe... but i can hope! and like i said if the odds are good ill put some cash on stann


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Chael speaks the Truth.


Oh I know that you believe that haha^^

You're SideWays afterall :thumb02:


you voted for Bush's second election as well didn't you??


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Oh I know that you believe that haha^^
> 
> You're SideWays afterall :thumb02:
> 
> ...


Everyone know America is number 1, even the people dont want to admit know it. 

I was too young to vote for bushes second election. Maybe thats an insight on how old i am????? I did vote for Obama though. Not that i think Obama is doing any better then Bush was, Obama just lucked out that he killed bin laden while in office.

But thats beside the point.

I wouldnt want to live anywhere else beside America.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

dsmjrv said:


> i hope the odds will payout nicely for stann winning, i have a feeling he is gonna make this an upset by way of KO


The opening lines are Sonnen -225 to -250. Which means that you'll probably get Stann at a 2:1 payout if you're patient.

I was hoping for a better line on Stann myself.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

America>Germany
America>Japan
America>Everywhere else:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Everyone know America is number 1, even the people dont want to admit know it.
> 
> I was too young to vote for bushes second election. Maybe thats an insight on how old i am????? I did vote for Obama though. Not that i think Obama is doing any better then Bush was, Obama just lucked out that he killed bin laden while in office.
> 
> ...


Oh sure they are^^

And yes you gave me a great indication on your age SideWays. You truly still sound like a little, ignorant child who even today shouldn't be allowed to go out and vote!! I really hope you are to busy or too lazy to go voting.

Educate yourself about your home country dude! It will probably change nothing on your opinion cause you are just not able to do deal with it anyway.

Remember Vietnam lol 

do you even know how many deformities are still happening there TODAY because of your people.

Oh did I say your? You're an Immigrant anyway.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Sonnen has the best TD's in the division the guy is a monster and on his game is nearly unstoppable. 

I dont back anyone against Sonnen. 




RustyRenegade said:


> America>Germany
> America>Japan
> America>Everywhere else:thumb02:


VietNam > America


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> America>Germany
> America>Japan
> America>Everywhere else:thumb02:


Omg what a post lol


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Oh sure they are^^
> 
> And yes you gave me a great indication on your age SideWays. You truly still sound like a little, ignorant child who even today shouldn't be allowed to go out and vote!! I really hope you are to busy or too lazy to go voting.
> 
> ...


When i read posts like these i tend to not see anything else except "Im so ******* jealous i dont live in America but instead in this piece of shit"

Its alright man.!! America will welcome you with open arms.!! You just might be forced to seek help for the whole Machida Action figure fetish you have going on. :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> When i read posts like these i tend to not see anything else except "Im so ******* jealous i dont live in America but instead in this piece of shit"
> 
> Its alright man.!! America will welcome you with open arms.!! You just might be forced to seek help for the whole Machida Action figure fetish you have going on. :thumb02:


Lol No But Thanks for the offer^^ 

I do like to have a Health Care System very much.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Lol No But Thanks for the offer^^
> 
> I do like to have a Health Care System very much.


Oh that shitty healthcare system where bums are just as high on the waiting list as you are?? na **** that. I like paying my 10$ a paycheck to actually be cared on.

Every Canadian i meet within 10 seconds of knowing them i get a urge to punch them in the face. Explains why i dont like you much.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Oh that shitty healthcare system where bums are just as high on the waiting list as you are?? na **** that. I like paying my 10$ a paycheck to actually be cared on.
> 
> Every Canadian i meet within 10 seconds of knowing them i get a urge to punch them in the face. Explains why i dont like you much.


LOL shitty healthcare system , guess you dont get out much or have you been brainwashed.


I hate this country Vs Country debate , but Americans are so up themselves they cant wait to shit on another country to make themselves look amazing. 

You sir are very ignorant and im from the UK before you assume im Canadian.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Sonnen has the best TD's in the division the guy is a monster and on his game is nearly unstoppable.
> 
> I dont back anyone against Sonnen.
> 
> ...


lol that so true... although you gotta admit if that war was even 3 decades earlier vietnam would just been wiped off the face of the earth... good thing the world has changed, i doubt we will ever see a WW3


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> LOL shitty healthcare system , guess you dont get out much or have you been brainwashed.


I get out enough to know that the healthcare system here has worked for me on numerous occasions. This is coming from someone who has had a broken wrist 3 times, arm 1x, foot 1x, collar bone 1x, pinky 2x, knee cap popping out and had my appendix removed. I never ONCE had a problem nor did i have to pay any more then a few bucks for my prescription pills.

Canada on the other hand just highlights the cowardliness of the Human Race. Truly a stain that someone should get rid of (Looking at your America) Hiroshima their asses. 

Do save the few good eggs they produce though. Its the right thing to do.. we are America after all.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> lol that so true... although you gotta admit if that war was even 3 decades earlier vietnam would just been wiped off the face of the earth... good thing the world has changed, i doubt we will ever see a WW3


i mean i dont see a viable reason to start a war unless obviously its the last option. 

American had no business in Nam and im saddened by the amount on both sides that were lost. 



> I get out enough to know that the healthcare system here has worked for me on numerous occasions. This is coming from someone who has had a broken wrist 3 times, arm 1x, foot 1x, collar bone 1x, pinky 2x, knee cap popping out and had my appendix removed. I never ONCE had a problem nor did i have to pay any more then a few bucks for my prescription pills.
> 
> Canada on the other hand just highlights the cowardliness of the Human Race. Truly a stain that someone should get rid of (Looking at your America) Hiroshima their asses.
> 
> Do save the few good eggs they produce though. Its the right thing to do.. we are America after all.


Do you realise how much of a ignorant turd you soundlike , i apologise to some of the forum members who are American and are nice guys but you're stereotypical ignorant pompous American. 



> I get out enough to know that *the healthcare system here has worked for me* on numerous occasions


So you have never actually even used a national health care system other than America's ? and everything you said is an assumption , again another trait that alot of America's seem to have its called talking shit.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Oh that shitty healthcare system where bums are just as high on the waiting list as you are?? na **** that. I like paying my 10$ a paycheck to actually be cared on.
> 
> Every Canadian i meet within 10 seconds of knowing them i get a urge to punch them in the face. Explains why i dont like you much.


You're a Child SideWays!! Go and play with other children who have the same mindset as you. There are plenty of them in elementary school.



dsmjrv said:


> lol that so true... although you gotta admit if that war was even 3 decades earlier vietnam would just been wiped off the face of the earth... good thing the world has changed, i doubt we will ever see a WW3


LOL we were that CLOSE :thumbsup: 

Or if you are modest.. you could call that what we have today WW 3

Also ever heard of Agent Orange?? 

America did much worse things without a Nuclear Bomb in Vietnam. Even Today this American company still denies that this Gift had anything to do with all the deformities.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> You're a Child SideWays!! Go and play with other childs who have the same mindset as you. There are plenty of them in elementary school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your closer to being a head case then i am to being a child.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Great, de-rail a huge prospect in a division with basically no other huge prospects (no that Falcao is gone). This fight is ridiculous.


And Stann is an all-American boy, Sonnen won't trashtalk this guy, he only trashtalks foreigners. Even then not always, he didn't have a bad thing to say about Okami and didn't trashtalk Miller or Marquardt either.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Great, de-rail a huge prospect in a division with basically no other huge prospects (no that Falcao is gone). This fight is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> And Stann is an all-American boy, Sonnen won't trashtalk this guy, he only trashtalks foreigners. Even then not always, he didn't have a bad thing to say about Okami and didn't trashtalk Miller or Marquardt either.


Lets be honest here though. Chael didnt go off on the deep end until his fight with Silva. The Chael today is different from the Chael who fought Nate.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> Do you realise how much of a ignorant turd you soundlike , i apologise to some of the forum members who are American and are nice guys but you're stereotypical ignorant pompous American.
> 
> 
> 
> *So you have never actually even used a national health care system other than America's ? and everything you said is an assumption , again another trait that alot of America's seem to have its called talking shit.*


Isnt that the only thing you foreigners do?? Make assumptions about America and talk crap?? I just talked about what our healthcare system has done for me. Other then that iv only slightly commented about the believes on yours.

Iv once talked to an Canadian who thought all Americans are fat. Sorry if i dont think very highly of you guys.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Isnt that the only thing you foreigners do?? Make assumptions about America and talk crap?? I just talked about what our healthcare system has done for me. Other then that iv only slightly commented about the believes on yours.
> 
> Iv once talked to an Canadian who thought all Americans are fat. Sorry if i dont think very highly of you guys.


Im from the England not Canada.

I dont make assumptions about America itself , i just know there are alot of idiots that live there but that is the same for most places except i come into contact with alot of American's on forums / xbox etc. 

You said that Canada and basically a pre paid Health card system is shitty and Bums are on the front of the line which isnt true. Thats not just a slight comment sounds like you're being butthurt and haven something against Canada.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> Im from the England not Canada.
> 
> *I dont make assumptions about America itself , i just know there are alot of idiots there. *
> 
> You said that Canada and basically a pre paid Health card system is shitty and Bums are on the front of the line which isnt true. Thats not just a slight comment sounds like you're being butthurt.


I dont make assumptions about Canada, i just know they are rude and are cowards. (See how that works)

That is a very mild comment to what i could say. If that makes me sound butthurt then i dont think you know the meaning of the word butthurt. If anything id say that word pertains more to you then it does me.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

EZ win for Sonnen.

Stann is the most over-rated LHW out there right now, I'll probably place a bet on this one.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I dont make assumptions about Canada, i just know they are rude and are cowards. (See how that works)
> 
> That is a very mild comment to what i could say. If that makes me sound butthurt then i dont think you know the meaning of the word butthurt. If anything id say that word pertains more to you then it does me.


You are a ******* idiot, just shut up.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

drey2k said:


> You are a ******* idiot, just shut up.


Ahh yes! Great argument. :thumbsup: My opinion has totally changed.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

drey2k said:


> You are a ******* idiot, just shut up.


lol well summarized :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> lol well summarized :thumbsup:


Your so cute when you think you are being clever. :thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Everyone know America is number 1, even the people dont want to admit know it.
> 
> I was too young to vote for bushes second election. Maybe thats an insight on how old i am????? I did vote for Obama though. Not that i think Obama is doing any better then Bush was, Obama just lucked out that he killed bin laden while in office.
> 
> ...


Tell me, have you ever even left America?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I live in Montana and have been to Canada many times the thing is their health care is not better than ours its different but it has its own issues.

I would rather live in a county I dont have to be put on a year long waiting list to get heart surgery and yes I have seen this first hand. Remember the population of Canada is almost the same as California, we have 49 other states with populations and that means the Canadian healthcare system could not be sustained in the U.S. 

Canadians have always been jerks, they cry around about how self centered we are but they are worse. With your cute little militarily that dose nothing, cry about how America dose the wrong thing all the wile you ride our coat tails.

We might do the wrong thing sometimes but at least we contribute a meaningful amount of resources to the world.

I first saw stann in the WEC and he looked like a bum, he really did but the progress he's made is massive and I like that he keeps getting better and better not just at striking but all aspects of martial arts and I'll be rooting for him.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I like Canada :] Nice people here.

I like this fight.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I live in Montana and have been to Canada many times the thing is their health care is not better than ours its different but it has its own issues.
> 
> I would rather live in a county I dont have to be put on a year long waiting list to get heart surgery and yes I have seen this first hand. Remember the population of Canada is almost the same as California, we have 49 other states with populations and that means the Canadian healthcare system could not be sustained in the U.S.
> 
> Canadians have always been jerks, they cry around about how self centered we are but they are worse.


When we travel we wear a Canadian flag because were respected around the world. I have no problems with Americans but I do have problems with ignorant pricks that say things like this... You sir, are a douche.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Keep the thread civil, and on topic.

edit - no more posts on Stann's military career, or is he or isn't he a hero or anything like that. This thread got way off course. I don't want to have to close this thread, as it's interesting and relevant news, but I will do so if it starts heading off topic and full of insults like it did again.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Started reading the threads and saw comments on "health care" systems...roflz! Go figure...the last funny comment about that was when Jason Miller fought GSP and said he'd force em (GSP) to use Canada's free health care system. Unfortunately it was Miller who could have benefitted from it...lolz.

As much as I would like to see Stann knock Chael around like a speed bag, he's a bad match up for em. There's gonna be a lot of clinching. Stann better start practicing his whizzers. 


LOLZ if Stann pulls off a submission.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Back on topic.

Chael Sonnen will tear Stann apart.


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

They were just talking Stann up like he is gonna be a huge star in the ufc. I guess he won't be getting his title shot now. Sonnen will ragdoll him for 3 rounds. Bad matchup for the UFC imo.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

wow, this topic's gotten way out of hand.
in my books, the term war hero is an antagonism in itself. there's nothing heroical about killing another human being. having said that, brian stann has really won me over with his ever improving skillset, his humble attitude and his love for the sport. i wish him all the best and i think this might be a pretty good test for him to see where he stands. 

he seems to be so freaking strong and i think his punches will really hurt chael while shooting for a takedown. for gods sake, the guy knocked out chris leben.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Stann should spend this camp on his back, because thats where he'll be come fight night


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Excellent, I know what fight to get beer, get food and take a piss in now.

Sonnen via UD and he wont trash talk on an 'American hero' so no ridiculous prefight spam from Sonnen.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

pipe said:


> Excellent, I know what fight to get beer, get food and take a piss in now.
> 
> Sonnen via UD and he wont trash talk on an 'American hero' so no ridiculous prefight spam from Sonnen.


I'm with you here. Fight will be boring & Fael won't trash him I'm pretty sure.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

No trash talk from chael yet. It will be interesting to see how he fights now without playing the mind games.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Chael will just continue to trash Brazil and the Silva's to hype his fight with Stann. Thats how good he is. 

He already started with his twitter which went something like 

"I ask Brazil for a fight and Machida answers. I ask for a REAL fight and a Marine steps up. I see you hiding Lyoto. I wont forget this"


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

interested in hearing chaels smack talk this time...


stann got worked by phil davis so im expecting chael to wrestle **** stann as well


----------



## burdy (May 22, 2011)

chael will come up with another angle to hype the fight in a way that doesnt disrespect Americans as a whole


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Chael can just make fun of his opponents by saying all he's beaten are bums.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Sonnen is a low life degenerate you have no idea how much I hope Stann runs over that little mouthy b1tch.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

This is a perfect fight! I'm not sure how you don't give the winner of the fight a title shot. Personally I wish they were headlining an event like this so that maybe we could get one of those non title five rounders they keep talking about.

With five rounds, I have no doubt Stann would KO Sonnen... captain douchebag has nothing but his dry humping make the judges think I'm winning ways... just like he does in all of his fights.

I'll be cheering very loudly for Stann on this night.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> This is a perfect fight! * I'm not sure how you don't give the winner of the fight a title shot.* Personally I wish they were headlining an event like this so that maybe we could get one of those non title five rounders they keep talking about.
> 
> With five rounds, I have no doubt Stann would KO Sonnen... captain douchebag has nothing but his dry humping make the judges think I'm winning ways... just like he does in all of his fights.
> 
> I'll be cheering very loudly for Stann on this night.


I think it would depend on who won. 

If it was Sonnen most definitely #1 contender. If its Stann, he'd probably get the winner of Bisping vs Mayhem for #1 contender.


----------



## mochamix (May 18, 2009)

Stann is awesome!!! Wanna see more of his cage fights!!!


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

I dislike Chael for cheating and stuff, but I am happy he's getting back to the cage. I love watching his matches.

Chael UD


----------

